# Interesting markings just for fun!



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Hi all I just wanted to make a thread where people can post pictures of their cool colored goats and brag! That and I LOVE seeing goats


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

here is my baby, Alice. Can't get enough of her.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Ill start this off!! This is Burt she is a sweetheart  she has a unique tan almost peach coloring that is rare for the normally brown and black San Clemente coloring!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Haha so much for starting us off! Awww she is soooooooo cute! I love her coloring I love goats! You can never get enough of them


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, amen sister!  Thanks!


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

The first one is Jasmine and she has only one gray spot on her. And the second is my show goat Barney and he has the weirdest marking on his neck!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Farmgirl, sorry, I know this is off-topic, but does Jasmine have bad soremouth in that pic?


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Farmgirl, sorry, I know this is off-topic, but does Jasmine have bad soremouth in that pic?


No haha I took the pic right when she started to ball! Haha


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

This is a cool marking off of my girl Izzy. It looks merled.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I've post this one before, but I think she's cute because the marking on her side looks like a chicken.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

My Miley <3


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

farmgirl631 said:


> The first one is Jasmine and she has only one gray spot on her. And the second is my show goat Barney and he has the weirdest marking on his neck!


Haha Barney looks like he has a dinosaur on his neck!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Macibear said:


> This is a cool marking off of my girl Izzy. It looks merled.


Awww! She's sooo cute I love the spot on her nose!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

mhoward2 said:


> I've post this one before, but I think she's cute because the marking on her side looks like a chicken.


Lol there is a spot on her leg that looks like the chicken layed an egg!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

LamanchaAcres said:


> My Miley <3


I LOVE lamanchas!!! They are sooooo beautiful my dad won't let me get one he says that he doesn't want to have any accidents so we can only have one breed!  lol but hey I can still love them!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Our 2 week old girl "Bella". I love her speckled ears and above her eye are white specks that remind me of eye lashes. she also has just one knee that is brown.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Awww!!! Lookit da baby goat!!! She is ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

Dragon


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

Patrick-alpine, and Pockets- Nigerian dwarf


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

Galallia


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

Baby


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Jean Paul has fancy pants and spats! The first thing my friend taking pictures said when he was born was, "He's wearing little pants!" Somehow he got a hole in his pants, though. 

I also love his impressive mohawk down his back ridge.


----------



## sunfiregoats (Jul 4, 2013)

This is my girl Athena, she has a spot on her nose and it's simply adorable! Didn't see it on her photo when I bought her, it was only once I met her in person that I saw it


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

This is Flea. He is at his new home now, but I thought I would post it. He has funny little lips and I just like his markings. Also, his brother, Nat.


----------



## Br459 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'll post mine in a little bit he's so cute!


----------



## Br459 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Br459 (Jul 1, 2013)

Here he is again


----------



## Br459 (Jul 1, 2013)

And the last one!


----------



## Br459 (Jul 1, 2013)

Amigo has awesome markings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

CUUUUTE goats everyone!!! OwnedByTheGoats, Alice looks like a fawn! And Br459, I love your boy's coloring!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We've had some fun coloring! The two kids I'm posting are now living with Laura (Trickyroo).


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

milkmaid, that picture file is named "deergoat" on my computer. LOL


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Another. We had to give her back, sadly, but she was awesome and blue eyed while we had her. Her other side is completely spotted. I have another picture on the phone... don;t have it one here though. Shoot.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Here is my soon to be girl! I think she has some awesome coloring and look at her mom!!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I love unique colors and patterns and try to keep/breed them lol. Hopping to have a herd of the strange colors one day lol. Most of my herd is just the normal buckskins or solids but i got a few that stick out. 
Dillon not to unique but i love moon spots








And last is Bella i think she is a unique buckskin color since she is all roaned.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

This is one of my Nubian babies and I love his moon spots!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

farmgirl, where are the moonspots? I don't see any...


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Okay! First is my new buckling, I just love to show off his pretty moon spots.
First 3 pictures are of him, 1st pic was when he was 1 month old, 2nd pic is when he was 2 months old, 3rd pic if when he was 3 months old. The other goat is my wether, he has a yin/yang marking on his neck. xD


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Wow!! Everyone has such beautiful goats! Haha  thanks for posting pictures guys!!! And may there be many more


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Cinnamon has a perfect heart as the marking closest to her mouth  I LOVE it!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha love the pics! They are all adorable! So neat the different breeds & color patterns.

I bought my oldest daughter a Feb 13' doeling and brought her home in May. She's a Nubian/Boer cross, and we just love her. She was a wildchild when we got her! But she's turned into a very spoiled, sweetheart ♥

She's 50% ABGA, but she doesn't fit into either breed category really lol My daughter shows her for fun, and she's become a wonderful showmanship goat for her 

When we first brought her home



























My kids also have a red paint kiko/boer doe who was born in Jan. Sire was traditional buck, and dam is a white kiko/cross doe. Everyone is amazed that she isn't the daughter of our red Nubian/boer doe lol










That doe was a triplet. One brother was traditional colored, then the other brother has a light colored head, a few spots and a colored front leg.









The only other goat with any real interesting markings that we have right now is my son's buckling. We love that he has inherited his sires neat colored head.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

I just love goats! I can't wait to show pictures of my soon to be ND goats!!!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

These pictures were taken today I thought they were cute


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

FYI the pictures that I posted are not of my new ND goats. I'm getting them in August.


----------



## Br459 (Jul 1, 2013)

So cute everyone!!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

This is Camas, my three month old Alpine. SHe is one of the flashier Alpines I have seen. It is cute that she has a "C" for Camas on her side. Her twin sister placed second in the junior kid division at ADGA nationals last week.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My Daisy Mae...I thought she was so pretty I got her instead of the one I originally went there for!

And she's polled


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

Pockets, Nigerian dwarf, Patrick alpine


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Love seeing everyones goats  my most intersting marking is Ms Tee (of course) LOL

This little girl made the papers when we moved to TN. BIG college football fans here LOL. 

She is due in August and hubby is hoping for a "S". I told him probably not


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Love everyones pics. Here are a couple of mine. One just has cool colours - the other looks like she has a heart shape??


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

First two are the doe that I'm going to get haha I think her nickname will be Half N Half!  next is the buck I'm going to get he has a heart on his head and it looks like he is sprinkled with a few white spots that look like stars!  btw the does father has moonspots I'm super excited to get them!!!!


----------

